# Hey, I'm a newbie to the boards



## PrettyinPink (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards, but have been registered for a while. I wan to introduce myself...I'm Theresa and a total MAC junkie!


----------



## Jaim (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey there.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2005)

welcome theresa!!!! thanks 4 joining!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Theresa!! I hope you continue to enjoy the forums


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Theresa and welcome to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Theresa! Cute username 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad you could join us!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm a newbie too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *blushes*


----------

